
DHH Keynote at RailsConf Europe: 'The best programmers write the most legacy software.' - luccastera
http://pastie.org/265081
======
swombat
Interesting, but it's just some quick notes jotted by someone in the audience.
I'd be much more interested in seeing the video feed for this.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Given that it's DHH, and the guy really knows how to speak, I look forward to
the video too.

But, as more and more of the subjects I'm interested in are turning up in
video form as well as in text form, I've been able to compare the two media.
And I find that text is really useful. It's more searchable, and more
quotable, and it's easier to see its overall structure. And it's more
efficient. For example, when the speaker spends time explaining something that
_you_ have already thought about and understand, you can skim right through it
at top speed.

I got through this document in a couple of minutes. The video version will
take considerably longer.

It's almost to the point where I'm tempted to start commissioning
transcriptions for the talks that I'm really interested in. It would be a kind
of public service -- release the transcriptions under CC license.

~~~
compay
I think that would be a splendid idea for a website. I'm sure deaf people
would appreciate it too!

~~~
mechanical_fish
Alas, the cost of getting transcriptions made isn't quite low enough to be
"negligable". So it would require a bit of thought.

